# No boyfriend = no problem



## WittleWatWuv (Apr 13, 2014)

I can't stand how temperamental he is. He is irresponsible. Lies. He goes from one mood to the next and then he has a bad attitude. Temper tantrums and a horrible anger problem. I reaaaallllyy am stressed about it. We've almost been together 8 months now so it's always hard backing out of relationships that have lasted a while. But really. He has temper tantrums. Like a 5 year old. He is soooo spoiled and vindictive and I've had enough. But it sucks because once he gets help and medication, what if he is everything I wanted? But do I wanna wait that long and stress myself out more than I already have to be with an full time severe anxiety disorder. Ugh. Thanks for listening. It feels good to type all that, although I'd like to scream it out loud. Sorry if there's typos or things that don't make sense cuz I'm just typing away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I have mixed bipolar disorder and my husband and I have been together for seven years now. Four of those years were long distance and they were brutal. I was unmedicated, my moods flipped back and for the like someone flipping on and off a light. I hated everyone but myself the most. We ended up taking an 8 month break and in that time I spiraled down out of control. I didn't care what I did or who I hurt because I had a hole in my chest where my heart used to be. Finally I broke. I was out with my best friend/sister, we've known each other since we were small, and I just crumbled. I picked up the phone and called him at three in the morning and within five minutes we were both crying so hard we couldn't understand each other. 
We got back together, mended our wounds but it took years for those old wounds to heal. Theres still scars, and I have moments where I just break down and cry over the stupidity of what I'd done and I have to apologize to him again and again and each time he hugs me and pets my hair and tells me that it's alright because we learned from those mistakes and we're better because of them.
I moved to MI a year later. I got help for my bipolar disorder, it took two years to find the right combo of meds but now my moods are relatively stable. In my manic state he has to watch what I buy because when I hit mania all impulse control gets flung out the window and I come home with more rats, or a 300 dollar cage. 

I'm a completely different person while I'm on my meds; I like people, I like myself, and nothing bothers me or gets on my nerves. When I'm off them I'm mean and hateful and completely irrational. 

What i'm trying to say is he very well could be a new man on the meds, but it'll take time. Like I said, it took two years to find the right combo for me. 

Now if you feel that it'd be best to break up then no one will judge you. You're your own woman and don't let _ANYONE _browbeat you into something you don't want to be in. This decision is you and your own to make, no one elses. 

I wish you the best on whatever you choose.

Good luck


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I admire that you're considering that, but just remember, you have to take care of yourself as well. Is not like if you break up you cannot get back together. Have a talk with him and explain that those are your issues, and if he ever deals with them, you'd like to try again. 

You don't even really need to say that much..., you need to look after your own well being first. Sometimes it takes letting some one go for them to grow. 

Up to you  . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Maybe just ask to take a break (he probably wont like this) just no contact for like 2 weeks or so. 
Then see how you feel. If you feel relieved and relaxed then its probably a good thing. 

*ALWAYS ALWAYS PUT YOURSELF FIRST.
* This is not a cliche. Its is the truth and if you follow this rule you will be happy I promise.
You are NOT responsible for his happiness, only your own.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Life's too short to be with someone that doesn't respect you and your relationship 100% of the time, no questions asked.


----------



## WittleWatWuv (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks guys! You're all so sweet I think I'm going to let it ride and not make any rational decions because the truth is no matter how irritated I get by him, I can't go a few hours without seeing him... I always budge and ask him to come over. I don't know why. Like I feel unhappy but maybe that's just hormonal because I myself am actually bipolar as well. Along with a bad thyroid, anxiety disorder, OCD, add, and let's face it, when it that time of the month, I am irrational and woo don't make me mad lol. But I think I'd be very bad off without him. Though I'm too scared to try it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Dont be scared. Just weigh up the good and bad. You must decide what is best for your soul. What you want for your future basically. Good Luck!


----------



## ArborWeek (Feb 18, 2014)

WittleWatWuv said:


> I can't stand how temperamental he is. He is irresponsible. Lies. He goes from one mood to the next and then he has a bad attitude. Temper tantrums and a horrible anger problem. I reaaaallllyy am stressed about it. We've almost been together 8 months now so it's always hard backing out of relationships that have lasted a while. But really. He has temper tantrums. Like a 5 year old. He is soooo spoiled and vindictive and I've had enough. But it sucks because once he gets help and medication, what if he is everything I wanted? But do I wanna wait that long and stress myself out more than I already have to be with an full time severe anxiety disorder. Ugh. Thanks for listening. It feels good to type all that, although I'd like to scream it out loud. Sorry if there's typos or things that don't make sense cuz I'm just typing away.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He sounds like a real scumbag. I'd say you're better without him. In all honesty, I've put up with that same sort of behavior before and I have to say that it's just not worth it. That kind of temperamental, mood-swingish behavior is just downright disrespectful and nobody should tolerate disrespect. Personally, there came a time in my life when I made a one-on-one agreement with numero uno to never tolerate any kind of disrespect and I've never looked back since.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I would break it off. Its not like it is going to change any time soon.


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

I know you probably feel bad about everyone telling you to end your relationship and how horrible your bf is.

He probably is a really nice guys at times. But you do need to look at it from an outside perspective if you want to be honest about your relationship. I dont think any personality issues should be an excuse. 

*Maybe think like this: If you had a daughter would you want her to be in this exact relationship?* 
If not then its probably not good for you either. In the short term it might feel okay but little things can make a big impact. Constantly being picked on for example can seriously alter a person's self esteem in the long run. Not to mention health issues. Constantly feeling like you are walking on eggshells can give you a stomach ulcer (and magnify any current health issues)

None of us know how it is to be you or in your relationship but sooner is always better than later. I broke it off with my bf after 7 years and honestly it wasn't as hard as i thought it might be. Loving yourself is more important than loving someone else.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Snip: "I think I'm going to let it ride and not make any _*rational decions*_"

Freudian slip or just best typo ever? 

In any event, the only relationship advise I give is enjoy the free fall and try to remember to pull the rip cord before you hit the ground. That said, most people understand this comment on the second, third or 23rd bounce... myself included... 

If and when the foregoing comment ever makes sense to you, you will know exactly what to do... and yes it will be painful either way...

Best luck.


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I was in a similar relationship when I was about 17. It lasted for a year and a half, but the joy of it only lasted for about 3 months. He was extremely bipolar, always starting fights with me, embarrassing me in front of my friends and family. One time he broke up with me because he offered me a vitamin water and I apparently took his favorite flavor. Whenever I tried breaking up with him, he'd threaten to kill himself. Thats how bad it was. I'm not sure if your situation is anything like mine, but if it is, PLEASE heed this warning:

I know it may not seem like a big deal right now, but it actually is. Before I met this person, I was a very laid back, easy going girl. I had a lot of really close friends and was always out enjoying life. After I started dating this guy, I slowly turned into a monster without even realizing it. I developed an anxiety disorder, my friends all turned their back on me because they hated being around him, and then when we broke up, I was left with nothing. It was a mutual break up, we both hated each other by the end of our relationship anyway, but the damage he left was something I am still recovering from after 5 years. I became very argumentative with the people I love most...I always felt like people were trying to start a fight, because thats what I was used to. I had (and still have) a huge wall up when it comes to getting to know other guys. I just completely changed as a person. Once I realized this, I sat down and thought about that relationship long and hard. I realize now that it was an abusive relationship...I hadn't known it at the time. Granted, he never actually struck me, but he would push me, lock me in his room, grab my steering wheel while I was driving-- and all of these things happened due to his short temper and bipolar disorder. Maybe these things don't happen to you, but honestly, the mental and emotional abuse was what really scarred me.

Sorry if that was too much info haha, I never really talk about it to people close to me because it's kind of hard to talk about, but it's a lot easier saying it to someone going thru a similar situation, or just someone that I don't personally know. Basically, what it boils down it, is just DONT let this guy take you away. Maybe you're stronger than me, most people are haha, but just be careful and stay true to yourself.


----------

